# Milan: Maldini e Gandini graditi anche a Ross e Ricketts.



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Conferme anche da Repubblica sul possibile ritorno di Paolo Maldini al Milan. Voci che sembrano essere concrete. Maldini potrebbe avere il gradimento anche di Ross e dei Ricketts, interessati ad acquistare il Milan. E lo stesso vale per Gandini, candidato a prendere il posto di Fassone. Al momento, comunque, più concrete le voci su Maldini.

Elliott dovrebbe tenere il Milan per un periodo che non si preannuncia breve.

*Anche La Stampa conferma: Fassone potrebbe essere sostituito nel corso del CDA. Non è un'ipotesi da escludere. Al suo posto si parla di Umberto Gandini, come nuovo AD. Per il ruolo di direttore tecnico il nome del quale si parla è quello di Maldini.*

-----

News precedenti

Bomba lanciata dall'edizione online de Il Giornale. Paolo Maldini è pronto a riabbracciare i colori rossoneri come nuovo DT (direttore e responsabile dell'area tecnica). L'accordo tra il fondo Elliott e Maldini c'è già, sintonia totale, mancano solo le firme che saranno apposte nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Love (10 Luglio 2018)

Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.


----------



## kipstar (10 Luglio 2018)

e a commisso no ? (ironico)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2018)

Chiudiamo in fretta, abbiamo bisogno di belle notizie.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Vedo alcuni megafoni irritati e preoccupati, il che rafforza notevolmente i saluti di Fassone e Mirabelli e le possibilità che Elliott gestisca il Milan per un periodo tutt'altro che breve, senza soci farlocchi o solo apparentemente affidabili


----------



## Mika (10 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.



Galliani e Gandini AD sono incompatibili. Galliani accetterebbe solo un ruolo: l'AD lo disse lui stesso prima del closing del 13 aprile.
Oltretutto se Maldini firma come DT e Gandini prende Galliani, 2 secondi dopo Maldini si dimette da DT.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.



non direi. 

cmq voglio sperare che maldini sia l'ancora di salvataggio. 
di solito si è sempre tenuto ben alla larga dai cinesi, se stavolta si lancia è perchè ha avuto determinate garanzie. 

incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Galliani e Gandini AD sono incompatibili. Galliani accetterebbe solo un ruolo: l'AD lo disse lui stesso prima del closing del 13 aprile.
> Oltretutto se Maldini firma come DT e Gandini prende Galliani, 2 secondi dopo Maldini si dimette da DT.



ormai Galliani si gode il dolce relax della politica...scordatevelo


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vedo alcuni megafoni irritati e preoccupati, il che rafforza notevolmente i saluti di Fassone e Mirabelli e le possibilità che Elliott gestisca il Milan per un periodo tutt'altro che breve, senza soci farlocchi o solo apparentemente affidabili



Tanto i megafoni sono pronti a salire su qualsiasi carro. Figuriamoci...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.



non iniziamo per cortesia.


----------



## Mika (10 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> ormai Galliani si gode il dolce relax della politica...scordatevelo



Esattamente.


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto i megafoni sono pronti a salire su qualsiasi carro. Figuriamoci...



Non lo so. Ho sentito/letto un paio di megafoni ammettere candidamente che simpatizzeranno per il club in cui finiranno Fassone e Mirabelli (da soli o in coppia)  true story


----------



## CrisRs (10 Luglio 2018)

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma non prenderebbe il posto di Mirabelli? Direttore tecnico e direttore sportivo sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza, ma non prenderebbe il posto di Mirabelli? Direttore tecnico e direttore sportivo sono la stessa cosa?



direttore tecnico puo voler dire tante cose a seconda dei casi. Per il Milan di Elliott, si intende una figura al di sotto dell'AD e al di sopra del DS.

Avrebbe molto senso se l'AD fosse uno come Gandini e DT un uomo di campo espertissimo come Maldini


----------



## 1972 (10 Luglio 2018)

continuate a parlare di ad, dt,ds e d&g ma in campo vanno i giocatori. siamo fermi a peppereppepe' reina, strinic e uno scheletro da riesumare. vendere il prima possibile le croste ed acquisire giocatori utili alla causa. per l'uomo immagine c 'e' sempre tempo. prima che partano siluri specifico che sono un fan di paolino.....


----------



## gabuz (10 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.



Maldini significa no Galliani


----------



## Manue (10 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> continuate a parlare di ad, dt,ds e d&g ma in campo vanno i giocatori. siamo fermi a peppereppepe' reina, strinic e uno scheletro da riesumare. vendere il prima possibile le croste ed acquisire giocatori utili alla causa. per l'uomo immagine c 'e' sempre tempo. prima che partano siluri specifico che sono un fan di paolino.....



Secondo me dovremmo metterci il cuore in pace per questa sessione di mercato... il Milan ha già finito.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

*Anche La Stampa conferma: Fassone potrebbe essere sostituito nel corso del CDA. Non è un'ipotesi da escludere. Al suo posto si parla di Umberto Gandini, come nuovo AD. Per il ruolo di direttore tecnico il nome del quale si parla è quello di Maldini. *


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma: Fassone potrebbe essere sostituto nel corso del CDA. Non è un'ipotesi da escludere. Al suo posto si parla di Umberto Gandini, come nuovo AD. Per il ruolo di direttore tecnico il nome del quale si parla è quello di Maldini. *



Speriamo... Paolo poi dovra convincere Tare o Zorc,grandissimi DS


----------



## Aron (10 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> continuate a parlare di ad, dt,ds e d&g ma in campo vanno i giocatori. siamo fermi a peppereppepe' reina, strinic e uno scheletro da riesumare. vendere il prima possibile le croste ed acquisire giocatori utili alla causa. per l'uomo immagine c 'e' sempre tempo. prima che partano siluri specifico che sono un fan di paolino.....



L'uomo immagine non ci serve.

Ci serve una proprietà (ed Elliot lo è, per quanto possa essere temporanea) e una società. 
Senza una proprietà seria e credibile unita a una società ben organizzata e forte, lo spogliatoio ne risente tantissimo, dall'allenatore ai giocatori.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo... Paolo poi dovra convincere Tare o Zorc,grandissimi DS



Hai una macro con scritto Tare e Zorc? 

Si scherza eh


----------



## Mika (10 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> continuate a parlare di ad, dt,ds e d&g ma in campo vanno i giocatori. siamo fermi a peppereppepe' reina, strinic e uno scheletro da riesumare. vendere il prima possibile le croste ed acquisire giocatori utili alla causa. per l'uomo immagine c 'e' sempre tempo. prima che partano siluri specifico che sono un fan di paolino.....



Peccato che il mercato lo fa il DS e attualmente siamo 2 giorni dal cambio di proprietà. Te vorresti che domani si trattassero giocatori, come e chi li tratterebbe? Mirabelli che il 21 sarà licenziato?

Il mercato del Milan inizierà il 22 luglio semmai inizierà dopo la sentenza del TAS e il cambio effettivo di proprietà. Questa estate purtroppo è andata.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma: Fassone potrebbe essere sostituito nel corso del CDA. Non è un'ipotesi da escludere. Al suo posto si parla di Umberto Gandini, come nuovo AD. Per il ruolo di direttore tecnico il nome del quale si parla è quello di Maldini. *



Sarebbe perfetto 
Gandini AD
Maldini DG o DT
Rui Costa DS


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe perfetto
> Gandini AD
> Maldini DG o DT
> Rui Costa DS



Rui costa chi ha scoperto?!?!?!? Zorc e Tare gli danno le piste


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (10 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe perfetto
> Gandini AD
> Maldini DG o DT
> Rui Costa DS



Anche io vedrei benissimo Rui Costa.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Stampa conferma: Fassone potrebbe essere sostituito nel corso del CDA. Non è un'ipotesi da escludere. Al suo posto si parla di Umberto Gandini, come nuovo AD. Per il ruolo di direttore tecnico il nome del quale si parla è quello di Maldini. *



.


----------



## 1972 (10 Luglio 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Peccato che il mercato lo fa il DS e attualmente siamo 2 giorni dal cambio di proprietà. Te vorresti che domani si trattassero giocatori, come e chi li tratterebbe? Mirabelli che il 21 sarà licenziato?
> 
> Il mercato del Milan inizierà il 22 luglio semmai inizierà dopo la sentenza del TAS e il cambio effettivo di proprietà. Questa estate purtroppo è andata.



bonificare milanello dalle zecche che ci succhiano il sangue, una punta ed uno esterno no fenomeni ma bravi e rino che si convinca che e' un allenatore e non uno strizzacervelli. poche cose ed il 4 posto ce lo giochiamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Rui costa chi ha scoperto?!?!?!? Zorc e Tare gli danno le piste



Aldilà di chi ha scoperto sarebbe perfetto nell'ambiente Milan insieme a Maldini..Zorc con tutto il rispetto non ci incastrerebbe nulla..aldilà che sia molto bravo a scoprire giocatori..
Vuoi mettere andare a trattare un giocatore con Maldini e Rui costa?!


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Aldilà di chi ha scoperto sarebbe perfetto nell'ambiente Milan insieme a Maldini..Zorc con tutto il rispetto non ci incastrerebbe nulla..aldilà che sia molto bravo a scoprire giocatori..
> Vuoi mettere andare a trattare un giocatore con Maldini e Rui costa?!



Si ma a noi serve gente brava. Rui Costa non vale 1/10 di Zorc e Tare


----------



## Mika (10 Luglio 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> bonificare milanello dalle zecche che ci succhiano il sangue, una punta ed uno esterno no fenomeni ma bravi e rino che si convinca che e' un allenatore e non uno strizzacervelli. poche cose ed il 4 posto ce lo giochiamo.



E fino a qui sono daccordo ma:

- Mirabelli trova l'accordo con il Boca per Gomez a 6M + 20% per la rivendita. Gomez fa le visite mediche, le supera e poi ci torna indietro perché il Boca non può dargli lo stipendio che prende al Milan (non lo ha preso Mirabelli, Gomez)

- Bacca non viene riscattato e non ci sono offerte

- Bertolacci, il Genoa fa tira e molla per 5M di euro

- Kalinic ha rifiutato il mondo

Per fare il mercato ci deve essere chi vende e chi compra, per molti di quelle "zecche" non ci sono offerte e hanno contratti che scadono nel 2019.

Che si fa? Si va con la lupara dal DS della squadra di turno intimando di fare offerte alle nostre pippe?


----------



## ralf (10 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo... Paolo poi dovra convincere Tare o Zorc,grandissimi DS



Zorc l'ho sempre ritenuto un pò sopravvalutato. I migliori giocatori del Bvb (Lewandowski, Gündogan, Aubameyang, Dembelè, Pulisic e Hummels) sono stati tutti scoperti da Sven Mislintat, attualmente capo scouting all'Arsenal.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Zorc l'ho sempre ritenuto un pò sopravvalutato. I migliori giocatori del Bvb (Lewandowski, Gündogan, Aubameyang, Dembelè, Pulisic e Hummels) sono stati tutti scoperti da Sven Mislintat, attualmente capo scouting all'Arsenal.



Be allora prendiamo Tare. Ha più esperienza in Italia


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto i megafoni sono pronti a salire su qualsiasi carro. Figuriamoci...




Con Maldini da questo punto di vista mi sentirei molto tranquillo.


----------



## Mic (10 Luglio 2018)

capitolo DS, per me c’è un nome antipatico ma capacissimo: Leonardo Araujo


----------



## fra29 (10 Luglio 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> capitolo DS, per me c’è un nome antipatico ma capacissimo: Leonardo Araujo



Il migliora.. anche mediaticamente.
Passare da un buzzurro a un cosmopolita che parla fluentemente 5 lingue..

Il mio sogno

AD Uomo Elliot
DT Paolino
DS Leo
Mister Conte


----------



## 7vinte (10 Luglio 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> capitolo DS, per me c’è un nome antipatico ma capacissimo: Leonardo Araujo



Ecco,Leonardo si. Il migliore,meglio di Tare. Ha fatto la fortuna del Milan


----------



## Casnop (11 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Gandini ho paura che possa significare Galliani.


Gandini sarà il futuro CEO, l'uomo dei conti, figura chiave degli interessi di Elliott nel Milan, ruolo per il quale Gandini riceverà tutela ed attenzione dagli uomini di Singer che ora entreranno a valanga in Consiglio. Gandini è stato selezionato per la sua lunga esperienza calcistica, e la conoscenza degli ambienti istituzionali calcistici europei, ma sulla tenuta dei conti Singer non ammetterà divagazioni di alcun genere, essendoci di mezzo i suoi soldi.


----------

